# Trout Release



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone going to the trout release tomorrow? Normally I'd stay away but since air temps are below 50 tomorrow and the winds are close to 20mph I've decided its not a good boat day and this seems like the best opportunity to catch my first fish of the year.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am gonna try to sneak over there tomorrow during my lunch break. Ol' red beater f-150.


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great! My vehicle is a silver XTerra. Got any reccommendations on bait and tackle? My searches on OGF tend to suggest wax worms on slipper bobbers.... not sure on hook size though.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I sent you a pm DRUW I hope that helps. If it doesn't you can always try the banjo minnow lol.


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

How well do fish tend to bite after being moved like that? No matter, I was thinking of hitting up Antrim tomorrow as well in hopes of something.  I'll be in the black ranger with the I brew the beer I drink bumper sticker in the window.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Is there a youth only time tomorrow as usual? Does anyone know?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I will be there tomorrow. I will be fishing for saugeye using trout bait.... Wish me luck guys.


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

timmyv said:


> Is there a youth only time tomorrow as usual? Does anyone know?


According to this OhioDNR page there isn't anything "special" going on at Antrim for the release. Don't know if Columbus has anything noted however.


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

Doh. Just noticed on the directions page regarding Antrim.



> Antrim Park Lake (Columbus): From SR 315 and Bethel Road in Columbus go west on Bethel Road to Olentangy River Road. Turn right on Olentangy River Road. Turn right into Antrim Park at flashing yellow light. Youth-only fishing on West side of lake from 12:00 noon - 1:00 pm on day of stocking.


Youth only, 12noon to 1pm. West side. Looks like I'm going post lunch as I like fishing that hole near the deck area.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

trout was also released today 4/08/2010 at mtgilead state lakes almost 1000 of them we catch them here with sweet corn, power bait, or minnows


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I have fished a couple of places this year, and they released them the evening before. Anyone know if they do that at antrim or cinci?


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

I want to give it a try myself. I'll have on a grey "staples" sweatshirt. any Ideas on bait?


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'm headin' to Antrim tomorrow. Bait/lure suggestions would be much appreciated. Does anyone know what time they stock, don't wanna be too early!

Thank you!
Tim


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Just search trout on here, or read farther backon this post for bait selections.. They usually had the kids fish right after they release them. But most of the other kids tournaments have been around 8am... Not sure about antrim.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i went with misfit and trucked two years ago down there and nailed an 8 lb er on rainbow powerbait.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just realized most of you are heading to Antrim. I will be somewhere else! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> I just realized most of you are heading to Antrim. I will be somewhere else! Good luck everybody!


Same here. GL at Antrim.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

druw900 said:


> Great! My vehicle is a silver XTerra. Got any reccommendations on bait and tackle? My searches on OGF tend to suggest wax worms on slipper bobbers.... not sure on hook size though.


 

wax worms good.. wax worms on a white jig very good .... egg sack better .... power bait the best if you can find the one with trout food in it


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Limited in 10 minutes today. Power Bait floating. Minnows under a bobber were also doing the job.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

is anyone doing good at antrim? thinking about heading that way around 5


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Limited in 10 minutes today. Power Bait floating. Minnows under a bobber were also doing the job.


Are you floating the powerbait off the bottom, or under a bobber? I mostly use mepps spinners, sometimes minnows, but going to take the boy tommorrow to another lake. Thanks..


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Of the bottom with a 3 ft leader.


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

I fished from 1230 to 4 and caught about 10+/- fish. Problem is none of them were trout. I think only a 5yr old would be happy with my haul of blue gills.


----------



## fish_ohio (Apr 9, 2010)

how is antrim looking today is everyone there or can you still find a place to fish?


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Was there from noon til 2...fish stopped hitting completely around 1:30. Even the guys slayin' 'em stopped getting hits. The place really cleared around around two, but I'll bet they'll have another after after-work rush. Saw some big ones!

Tim


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to Blue Limestone for about a hour(3-4pm). Only saw a few get caught, but seen a school or two of them cruising around.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

caught 2, and missed 5.
About 3 pm they stopped bitting.
I was useing a spoon.


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

got there around 1pm and no luck on the trout front, though I did see a few swimming around. I did pickup a smallmouth on a roostertail, but that was it. Saw a few people with limits but most with far less than usual.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

THanks for reminding me of the trout release OhioHunter43015! i cant believe it already came, bet they are all caught up too 

i see how it is


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

My buddy and I ended up hanging out at for a good 5 hours throwing everything we had. We both ended up with a trout. Nothing else bit what we tossed in the water. 1 was caught on a rooster tail and the other on a crawler about 2 feet under a bobber. Both about 10 yards from the bank.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

There is two guys I work with who go to every trout stocking there and tell me about the smallies since its my favorite kind of fishing. Just curious to ask all you vets and knowledgeable fishers how is the smallie fishing there? I was told it was stocked to long ago with trophy smallie all though i did not see much on odnr website.


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cannot say that I have heard of trophy bass being stocked, and I am sure not a vet, but I have run into bass from time to time. My advise though, head to the Scioto or Buckeye and you will be much more satisfied.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

went out on antrim today and caught 3 trout and 1 miss. there were boat loads of people there but it cleared out about 2pm. the trout was hitting pretty good on tiger green roostertails. they are good eating


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Dad and I went to dow lake today in the boat and a two man limit.. Died off about 1 and we had to work for a long time for the last two. Silver and gold spinners and minnows...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There have been smallies in there for years. Ever since it was an old swimmin hole back 30 or so years ago. There are also a couple types of toothy critters


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> There have been smallies in there for years. Ever since it was an old swimmin hole back 30 or so years ago. There are also a couple types of toothy critters


Swimming hole??
That was built from the work they done to build 315. I remember when they dug it. We ( the fire depts.) used it to train in when they first built it. I doubt you were even born when it was dug. They stocked it after a few years when they made it a City Park/Lake. Many other type fish were released by fisherman over the years.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Swimming hole??
> That was built from the work they done to build 315. I remember when they dug it. We ( the fire depts.) used it to train in when they first built it. I doubt you were even born when it was dug. They stocked it after a few years when they made it a City Park/Lake. Many other type fish were released by fisherman over the years.


Did I say I swam in it? Relatives, and older friends have all told me. I'm way too young, obviously. People used to snorkel, scuba in there too prior to it's park status. I'm surprised you didn't know that as a firefighter.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I did know that. In fact our dive team also practiced there as did the Police team. 
Remember I'm old

Actually I was just pulling your leg. Couldn't let that one go Buddy.

My son has caught some nice trout the last few days. He caught a beautiful rainbow Friday afternoon late. It was a little over 18". My guess it was one that has been there for a while.
I'm going with him Monday, we'll see how we do then. All the crowds will be gone so maybe we can actually fish with a little less madness.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I did know that. In fact our dive team also practiced there as did the Police team.
> Remember I'm old
> 
> Actually I was just pulling your leg. Couldn't let that one go Buddy.
> ...


HA! You got me...that's for sure.

How common is it to catch holdovers during the summer months? I imagine there are quite a few that escape the corn, powerbait, wax worm offerings. Would a castmaster type of spoon with a cast weight be a decent idea?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

There are a few smallies in there i usually get about 2 a year but no monsters usually around 3lbs. I would say they would be hard to target, you would catch a lot more in the river. Not saying you can't catch a big one but i have fished it a lot over the years and have caught way more largemouth but even they can be tough to catch at times.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i just went running today at antrim at about 1pm, and there was still a bunch of trout being caught. not a lot of fishermen there either, and they were being caught on all corners of the lake. i kept swerving off the trail looking at people catching fish...haha.


----------

